# buon giorno a tutti, nuovo utente, consigli nuova..[RISOLTO]

## ficofico

Ho cercato in giro, non avendo trovato una sezione per le richieste e consigli scrivo qui, sperando che essendo il mio primo post ....  :Embarassed: 

Mi sono da poco affacciato al mondo linux, avendo due hardisk sata in raid0 partizionati in ntfs per winxp e programmi, emule ecc ecc, ho provato una distribuzione live usb, slax basata su slackware, che cmq salva in automatico tutte le impostazioni, ( quindi alla fine è come avere un sistema persistent) e mi sono trovato davvero bene, semplice, veloce, ecc ecc, però è limitata, essendo una live usb non è per niente ottimizzata,  e poi vorrei a tempo perso imparare ad usare linux per davvero, e penso che non esista niente di meglio che gentoo per questo..

Mi è venuta la tentazione di disfare il raid, installare su un hardisk winxp e sull'altro gentoo, sfruttando slax per creare le partizioni. Il mio problema è che sono davvero alle prime armi, e la paura di sbagliare, sopratutto all'inizio è tanta.

il mio pc è così assemblato:

dfi nforce 4 ultra-d

x2 4200 amd64 939

4 x 512 ram

samsung spinpoint 250 giga sata

scheda tv satellitare technotrend s3200 dvbs2

stampante psc 1410 hp

scheda audio che non necessita di driver per funzionare, creative xmod usb ( funziona con tutto)

eizo s1932

Vi chiedo, visto che dovrò ricomplilare il kernel ( per me fantascienza!!), c'è qualcosa che devo preventivamente scaricare per far funzionare correttamente il mio hardware? ( immagino che la scheda tv sia il problema più grosso)

Avete dei suggerimenti o.... un kernel già compilato perfetto per la mia macchina..  :Very Happy: 

Quali sono, secondo voi, le istruzioni cflag ecc ideali per il processore, per ottimizzare i programmi al meglio ( lo so che ci sono svariate guide, però ci sono anche molti dibattiti su questo argomento), gradirei quindi un vostro parere se possibile..

Visto che sto facendo il grande passo, vorrei farlo fino in fondo e preferirei installare la versione 64bit, dite che per un newby come me sia una scelta sensata?

Ringrazio in anticipo coloro mi sapranno aiutare..Last edited by ficofico on Mon Apr 28, 2008 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 102376

Intanto inizia a legge per bene la documentazione, se hai dubbio posti qui e qualcuno ti aiuta. cerca di capire bene il tutto perchè è fondamentale, magari se proprio non hai mai fatto prima una cosa del genere, perchè non usi virtualbox cioè una macchina virtuale, ti fai tutte le tue belle prove, e quando sei pronto passi al fisso....

riguardo alle cflags, se cerchi con google safe cflsgs esci il wiki....http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags anche qui se hai dubbi chiedi,

per le use flags, metti le principali, scegli quale desktop enviroment usare ed attiva solo la USE sua, poi c'è sempre tempo per aggiungere le nuove USE al bisogno.

per la versione a 64 bit non cambia assolutamente nulla, anche se ricordati che non ne hai guadagno a livello di velocità solo a livello di calcolo della cpu, che, la maggior parte degli utenti non sfrutta.inoltre io l'ho provata all epoca e non mi sono trovato benissimo... qualche problema a livello di driver e programmi, e quindi ti tocca emulare un 32bit ogni tanto...a te la scelta. 

ora arriva la parte del kernel, se non hai mai compilato, cerca di leggerti una guida per capire un po' cosa è il kernel, la differenza fra modulo e build-in 

poi anche qui all 'inizio prendi ed lascia il kernel così com'è solo per far partire la macchina,controlla bene di caricare come built-in i driver per gli harddisk,

e il file system che hai utilizzato anche questo bullt-in, secondo me non soffermarti molto a togliere troppe cose, imparerai dopo a renderlo snello.

dai compilare un kernel non nè troppo difficile, ogni singola opzione è commentata perfettamente.

[url]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/[/url] QUI TROVI TUTTO QUELLO CHE TI SERVE

----------

## ficofico

Ti ringrazio zocram della risposta... il motivo per cui non voglio usare una macchina virtuale è perchè voglio fare un'installazione fisica, appunto perchè voglio un sistema ottimizzato...

Sto leggendo le varie guide, sono scritte davvero bene, però ci sono dei dubbi che non riesco a togliermi.

1) Come detto primo ho due hardisk da 250 giga, che tra qualche minuto smonterò dal raid0 e potrò formattare come voglio, cosa mi conviene fare?

Io pensavo di mettere solo un hardisk per il momento, farlo riconoscere a slax (live usb), e con gparted creare 4 partizioni, 50 giga per xp .....poi 32 mega per il boot, 512 mega per swap e la terza da 30 giga per installare gentoo...  poi in un secondo momento montare il secondo hardisk , formattare in fat32 con windows xp o slax & gparted e farlo riconoscere a gentoo.. dite che è fattibile? è la scelta più sensata, oppure è preferibile fare in altro modo?

Ho letto che l'installazione più reditizia è quella da stage3....... non riesco a trovare la guida per installare in questo modo... forse stò dicendo una castroneria, però mi è sembrato di capire che è possibile installare gentoo direttamente da un'altra distro, basta che supporti il chroot, che slax mi pare supporti........... quindi mi confermate che è possibile direttamente da slax installare gentoo, mi sarebbe molto utile perchè avrei il collegamento ad internet e potrei leggere le guide più agevolmente

Con le mie capacità (praticamente nulle in materia) dite che è meglio provare ad installare gentoo da live cd? perderei tanto in ottimizzazioni?

edit.. per il momento ho scaricato questo file    stage3-amd64-2008.0_beta1.tar.bz2 e l'ho messo nella chiavetta con slax, ci sono driver o patch per il kernel che dovrei scaricare per sperare in un miglior riiconoscimento del mio hardware?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio zocram della risposta... il motivo per cui non voglio usare una macchina virtuale è perchè voglio fare un'installazione fisica, appunto perchè voglio un sistema ottimizzato...
> 
> Sto leggendo le varie guide, sono scritte davvero bene, però ci sono dei dubbi che non riesco a togliermi.
> 
> 1) Come detto primo ho due hardisk da 250 giga, che tra qualche minuto smonterò dal raid0 e potrò formattare come voglio, cosa mi conviene fare?
> ...

 

scusa ma suddividendo cosi il disco ti restano molti GB liberi sull'hdd,  sei sicuro delle dimensioni che hai detto??

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho letto che l'installazione più reditizia è quella da stage3....... non riesco a trovare la guida per installare in questo modo... forse stò dicendo una castroneria, però mi è sembrato di capire che è possibile installare gentoo direttamente da un'altra distro, basta che supporti il chroot, che slax mi pare supporti........... quindi mi confermate che è possibile direttamente da slax installare gentoo, mi sarebbe molto utile perchè avrei il collegamento ad internet e potrei leggere le guide più agevolmente

 

ti confermo tutto, dicendoti di leggere la guida ufficiale di installazione che parte da stage3 appunto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con le mie capacità (praticamente nulle in materia) dite che è meglio provare ad installare gentoo da live cd? perderei tanto in ottimizzazioni?
> 
> 

 

basta seguire attentamente la guida ufficiale e non credo avrai problemi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit.. per il momento ho scaricato questo file    stage3-amd64-2008.0_beta1.tar.bz2 e l'ho messo nella chiavetta con slax, ci sono driver o patch per il kernel che dovrei scaricare per sperare in un miglior riiconoscimento del mio hardware?

 

non serve aver scaricato quello stage visto che puoi fare tutto quando sei in chroot se usi un'altra distro o direttamente dal minimale o livecd di gentoo, non devi scaricare nulla di particolare per il riconoscimento hardware, puoi usare come primo config quello che usa il livecd della distro che userai per l'installazione.

ciao

----------

## ficofico

Il problema è che non capisco bene cosa leggo e cosa dovrei fare, per esempio una volta che sono in slax, non ho bisogno del file che ho scaricato per entrare e fare il chroot? Lo sò che chiedo troppo, in effetti dovrei leggere per 2 o 3 giorni prima di cimentarmi in questa impresa, però con un aiuto magari ne vengo fuori..

Saresti in grado di dirmi, in maniera semplice semlice, cosa devo fare per iniziare ad installare gentoo senza il suo live cd ma usando questa modalità chroot?

Ho trovato googolando un pò una guida terra terra, che se opportunamente modificata potrebbe aiutarmi molto, almeno credo:

http://www.hidaba.com/2006/02/17/installazione-gentoo/

Ovviamente il mio sistema è diverso, però date le specifiche del mio hardware, è possibile stilare una versione personalizzata di questa guida per le mie necessità?

il file system lo farei in ext2, mi piacerebbe avere tutte le possibili ottimizzazioni per un ambiente desktop kde, oltre a quelle per il processore, e chiedo ancora, visto che slax non riconosce col suo kernel a default la scheda satellitare, se devo installare qualche driver specifico per il riconoscimento della stessa.

Cmq penso di aver cambiato idea, cerco di alleggerire il più possibile l'installazione, e quindi penso che installerò sul primo disco solo gento, con le sue tre partizioni, quando tutto sarà a posto, installerò sull'altro disco winxp e quando vorrò switchare da un sistema all'altro lo farò invertendo il boot dei dischi da bios, in questo modo penso sia più semplice la procedura di installazione, perchè non devo modificare lilo.conf  eccc

per quanto riguarda le partizioni, in effetti allora è meglio fare così

32 mega bootstrap

512 mega swap

30 giga etx2 per gentoo

il resto fat32 per documenti e programmi in condivisione con winxp

----------

## bender86

L'unica guida che devi seguire è questa (per i 64 bit). Se vuoi usare un altro livecd, fallo partire, assicurati che funzioni la rete, apri una console, e parti dalla guida dalla sezione 4 (magari leggi comunque anche quelle prima).

32 mega per la partizione di boot sarebbero giusti, se non fosse che avere una partizione separata per il boot è sostanzialmente inutile, a meno di avere hardware davvero vecchio.

----------

## 102376

ma se sei alle prime armi perchè vai a farti del male usando slax che magari non ha certi comandi della live di gentoo.

scaricati la minimale e parti da stage3

per i dischi io farei una suddivisione sistema-----dati, un disco solo dati, un disco per i due sistemi, poi dipende da te quando dare ad ogni sistema.

cmq a casa mia (30g+50g+512m+32m)< di250g dell altro spazio che te ne fai? il boot puoi anche farla senza partizione separata.

forse una buona soluzione è LVM ma non so se è possibile creare una partizione ntfs.

MI SA CHE NON FUNZIONA CON XP

----------

## ficofico

Allora ho scaricato la minimale per amd64, però parte con stage2 non con stage3, ho già verificato che per fare andare la rete non è un problema, per fortuna... almeno questo  :Very Happy: 

dai ci riprovo

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Allora ho scaricato la minimale per amd64, però parte con stage2 non con stage3, ho già verificato che per fare andare la rete non è un problema, per fortuna... almeno questo 
> 
> dai ci riprovo

 

se segui la guida, ti dirà ad un certo punto (quasi subito) si scarichi lo stage da internet o si scelga quello del livecd, indi per cui puoi scaricarti da internet lo stage3 per amd64 e procedere con i comandi indicati nella guida.

ciao

----------

## ficofico

 *Quote:*   

> se segui la guida, ti dirà ad un certo punto (quasi subito) si scarichi lo stage da internet o si scelga quello del livecd, indi per cui puoi scaricarti da internet lo stage3 per amd64 e procedere con i comandi indicati nella guida. 

 A ok, grazie...

Allora, ho bootato col minimal però non mi ha riconosciuto l'hardisk, probabilmente perchè prima era montato in raid0 con il suo gemello, e non è formattato. Da slax ho appena formattato così il mio hardisk

32 mega ext2 reso bootable

512 mega swap/linux

30 giga ext2

200 giga fat32

tutte partizioni primarie, giusto?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   se segui la guida, ti dirà ad un certo punto (quasi subito) si scarichi lo stage da internet o si scelga quello del livecd, indi per cui puoi scaricarti da internet lo stage3 per amd64 e procedere con i comandi indicati nella guida.  A ok, grazie...
> 
> Allora, ho bootato col minimal però non mi ha riconosciuto l'hardisk, probabilmente perchè prima era montato in raid0 con il suo gemello, e non è formattato. Da slax ho appena formattato così il mio hardisk
> 
> 32 mega ext2 reso bootable
> ...

 

se vuoi mettere windows sullo stesso disco non farle tutte primarie,  altrimenti puoi farlo senza problemi.

ciauz

----------

## bender86

Il numero massimo di partizioni primarie (compresa quella estesa) è 4 (salvo sistemi particolari). Quindi se in futuro vorrai ridimensionare una partizione per crearne un'altra non potrai farlo. In ogni caso per linux è assolutamente irrilevante se una partizione è primaria o logica.

Cos'ha windows contro 4 partizioni primarie?

----------

## crisandbea

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Il numero massimo di partizioni primarie (compresa quella estesa) è 4 (salvo sistemi particolari). Quindi se in futuro vorrai ridimensionare una partizione per crearne un'altra non potrai farlo. In ogni caso per linux è assolutamente irrilevante se una partizione è primaria o logica.
> 
> Cos'ha windows contro 4 partizioni primarie?

 

ha che vuole essere installato anche lui in una primaria, quindi se ne fai già 4 primarie senza windows, alla 5 dopo nn installi + nulla.

ciauz

----------

## ficofico

Sono ancora qui.... Ho come la sensazione che che non riesca a rilevare il mio disco. Seguendo la guida, ad un certo punto facendo fdisk /dev/hda si dovrebbero visualizzare le mie partizioni esistenti, e poi fà tutto il discorso sucome cancellare una partizione, crearla ecc ecc... Io però le partizioni le ho già, e adesso che sono tornato a slax le vedo....... adesso che guardo bene però sono montate sotto mnt e non sotto dev, può essere per questo che non riesco a montare il file system? provo e vi faccio sapere

----------

## ficofico

Niente da fare, non riesco a vedere il disco, posto qui una foto così che possiate capire ( voi.. perchè io ci capisco poco..) cosa non và

[IMG]http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5299/fotodg4.th.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Sono ancora qui.... Ho come la sensazione che che non riesca a rilevare il mio disco. Seguendo la guida, ad un certo punto facendo fdisk /dev/hda si dovrebbero visualizzare le mie partizioni esistenti, e poi fà tutto il discorso sucome cancellare una partizione, crearla ecc ecc... Io però le partizioni le ho già, e adesso che sono tornato a slax le vedo....... adesso che guardo bene però sono montate sotto mnt e non sotto dev, può essere per questo che non riesco a montare il file system? provo e vi faccio sapere

 

le partizioni normalmente vengo montate sotto /mnt/XXX  , ma tale percorso non è la partizione ma dove sono montate, mentre  /dev/XZZ  è il vero è proprio disco, che verrà montato in /mnt/XXX . 

spero di essermi spiegato alla meglio    :Smile:        comunque al 99%  le tue partizioni   con fdisl le vedi se dai  fdisk /dev/sda

----------

## ficofico

si ma non le vedo......... scheda madre nforce4 dfi ultra-d disco sata

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> si ma non le vedo......... scheda madre nforce4 dfi ultra-d disco sata

 

scusa ma quando avvii il minimalcd di gentoo , nelle varie scritte che ci sono stampa anche le varie partizioni, guardaci con attenzione, sennò avviato il minimalcd . dai cfdisk.

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

scusa ma nella foto si vedono chiaramente sda, sda1, sda2, sda3 e sda4.

sda è il disco, le altre sono le partizioni, se provi a lanciare

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

e dai il comando p dovresti vedere la lista delle partizioni.

Se non le vedi ne discutiamo ma io penso siano proprio quelle ...

----------

## ficofico

ho provato a dare cfdisk /dev/hda è mi ha dato un errore (adesso non ricordo quale, però non ha funzionato)

ho provato però a dare dmesg | grep 'scsi' è la scritta samsung spinpoint è magicamente apparsa, quindi lo rileva...

mi sto un pò snervando, e dalle 11 di stamattina che smanetto....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ficofico

se dò fdisk /dev/hda mi dice unable to open, come faccio a dare p poi? sono sicuramente nubbio io, lo so, però arenarsi così all'inizio.....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> ho provato a dare cfdisk /dev/hda è mi ha dato un errore (adesso non ricordo quale, però non ha funzionato)
> 
> ho provato però a dare dmesg | grep 'scsi' è la scritta samsung spinpoint è magicamente apparsa, quindi lo rileva...
> 
> mi sto un pò snervando, e dalle 11 di stamattina che smanetto.... 

 

io avedo detto solo cfdisk  , senza dirgli quale disco in modo tale che lo rilevi direttamente lui.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> ho provato a dare cfdisk /dev/hda è mi ha dato un errore (adesso non ricordo quale,

 

mi pare che kernel78 suggeriva /dev/sda.

devi abituarti a fare attenzione a tutti questi particolari...

compresa la lettura degli errori. spesso danno indicazioni risolutive.

bisogna riportarli, non dimenticarli.

 :Smile: 

----------

## ficofico

bingo... nella guida dice hda mentre le mie partizioni sono sda, ci sono tutte.... e dire che leggendo i le vostre risposte si intuiva..

bene, ricapitoliamo, queste al momento sono le mie partizioni, tutto giusto vero?

[img=http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/716/25042008003uc3.th.jpg]

visto che tra poco dovrò configurare le opzioni di compilazione, dite che così va bene o devo mettere qualcos'altro?

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer --msse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

e per il discorso delle use?

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr" per un desktop basato su kde e improntato al multimediale bastano?

cmq grazie ragazzi, sono ancora in alto mare ma ce la farò, lo sento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ficofico

deve esserci ancora qualcosa che non va, perchè anche se mi sposto in mnt/gentoo dopo ovviamente averla creata, e poi scarico sia la versione amd sia portage, alla fine finiscono nella root, e non in mnt/gentoo, e quindi quando vado a decomprimere finiscono nella root........

dite che ho sbagliato a creare le partizioni?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> deve esserci ancora qualcosa che non va, perchè anche se mi sposto in mnt/gentoo dopo ovviamente averla creata, e poi scarico sia la versione amd sia portage, alla fine finiscono nella root, e non in mnt/gentoo, e quindi quando vado a decomprimere finiscono nella root........
> 
> dite che ho sbagliato a creare le partizioni?

 

ricapitolando stai installando via livecd gentoo o altro??? perchè se stai installando via livecd gentoo non c'è bisogno di creare la /mnt/gentoo , perchè esiste già devi creare solo /mnt/gentoo/boot  ,   poi dai cd /mnt/gentoo e qui fai tutto ciò che dice la guida.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

>  mnt/gentoo  

 

anche qui, fai attenzione che mnt/... e /mnt/... possono essere cose diverse.

esegui sempre il comando `pwd` per controllare il percorso della cartella corrente.

invece di lincare fotografie, sarebbe meglio che ti abituassi a fare un taglia incolla con il mouse dei contenuti interessanti.

il mouse funziona anche in modalità carattere con il programma gpm:

```

cloc3@wlan0 ~ $ ps aux|grep gpm

root      5247  0.0  0.0   6388   412 ?        Ss   16:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t ps2

```

fai attenzione anche alle opzioni di tar che utilizzi durante l'estrazione dei documenti e leggi un po' `man tar`.

la sintassi che ti serve dovrebbe essere:

```

tar xjf percorso-tarball -C percorso-di-arrivo

```

----------

## bender86

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> deve esserci ancora qualcosa che non va, perchè anche se mi sposto in mnt/gentoo dopo ovviamente averla creata, e poi scarico sia la versione amd sia portage, alla fine finiscono nella root, e non in mnt/gentoo, e quindi quando vado a decomprimere finiscono nella root........

 

```
# Crei la dir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

# Monti la partizione (credo sia sda2, ma controlla) in quella directory

mount /dev/************** /mnt/gentoo

# Ti sposti in quella directory

cd /mnt/gentoo

# Scarichi lo stage3 per x64 e l'ultimo snapshot di portage

wget ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/releases/amd64/2007.0/stages/stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

wget ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

# Estrai lo stage su disco

tar -xjpf stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

# Estrai lo snapshot di portage su disco

tar -xjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C usr/
```

Poi continui da qui.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la sintassi che ti serve dovrebbe essere:
> 
> ```
> 
> tar xjf percorso-tarball -C percorso-di-arrivo
> ...

 

tar -xjpf percorso-tarball -C percorso-di-arrivo

Almeno per lo stage, altrimenti non vengono impostati i permessi corretti.

----------

## ficofico

Non è tutta colpa mia però.............

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5

sono tornato... olè, al lavoro il forum di gentoo è bloccato da websense, da non credere..

Allora, saranno una 30ina di ore che cerco di installare gentoo, mi sto un pò demoralizzando, sono arrivato due volte alla fine e due volte mi è arrivato un bel kernel panic in faccia, quest'ultima volta ho usato genkernel per creare il kernel, però poi mi sono arenato quando bisogna emergere grub, o dhcpcd o ppp, mi restituisce sempre un errore e non mi installa niente, può essere per quella p macante?

allora, vi chiedo ancora aiuto, vi posto qui una guida che mi sono stampato derivante da quella ufficiale, l'ho fatta io e l'ho adattata al mio hardware, sono sicuro che la parte riguardante il cd in fstab è sbagliata, lo sò, però il resto mi sembra tutto corretto........... non capisco perchè, anche se genkernel mi ha restituito un kernel succesfully completed, poi ho avuto problemi ad emergere grub e gli altri... la guida è qui, così che se ci sono errori , sicuramente avete un occhio migliore del mio...

http://ficofico2.interfree.it/gentoo.doc

----------

## ficofico

 *Quote:*   

> tar -xjpf percorso-tarball -C percorso-di-arrivo 

 ho provato così ma quando sono andato a fare emerge --sync, non è riuscito, è un problema di server o un problema mio?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tar -xjpf percorso-tarball -C percorso-di-arrivo  ho provato così ma quando sono andato a fare emerge --sync, non è riuscito, è un problema di server o un problema mio?

 

non prendertela, ma parlando in questo modo non ci capiamo nulla.....  posta gli errori precisi che hai. sennò è difficile aiutarti, la sfera di cristallo ancora non l'abbiamo.

ciao

----------

## ficofico

Allora con tanta buona volontà sono riuscito ad installare gentoo, anche se ovviamente non parte..

L'errore che mi dà è 

unrecognized device string

block device /dev/sda3

could not find the root block device

il mio  grub.conf è così:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

```

l'fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime              0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw              0 0

/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro           0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto              0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

adesso provo a mettere /root dopo sda3, speriamo sia questo...

----------

## crisandbea

@ficofico

hai compilato nel kernel il supporto al filesystem della partizione root???  hai configurato per caso sia le vecchie librerie ATA/SATA  che le nuove ????

ciao

----------

## ficofico

Ha fatto tutto genkernel, quidi non penso............ c'è una guida per entrare e modificare il kernel e poi risistemare grub ?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Ha fatto tutto genkernel, quidi non penso............ c'è una guida per entrare e modificare il kernel e poi risistemare grub ?

 

prendi il livecd di installazione  entra sul sistema facendo chroot, come da guida principale, dopo di che configura il kernel come dice la guida.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *ficofico wrote:*   Ha fatto tutto genkernel, quidi non penso............ c'è una guida per entrare e modificare il kernel e poi risistemare grub ? 
> 
> prendi il livecd di installazione

 

puoi anche usare il tasto e all'avvio di grub, ti offre un ambiente di editor in ram con il quale modificare al volo i parametri di avvio.

c'è anche l'autocompletamento (tasto tab) per navigare il filesystem alla ricerca dei file con un nome difficile.

dopo avviato, reinstalli grub.

----------

## crisandbea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *ficofico wrote:*   Ha fatto tutto genkernel, quidi non penso............ c'è una guida per entrare e modificare il kernel e poi risistemare grub ? 
> 
> prendi il livecd di installazione 
> 
> puoi anche usare il tasto e all'avvio di grub, ti offre un ambiente di editor in ram con il quale modificare al volo i parametri di avvio.
> ...

 

si certo , ma non se devi compilare il kernel perchè magari ti sei dimenticato di caricare il filesystem giusto, oppure hai compilato sia le vecchie che le nuove librerie ATA/SATA.

ciao

----------

## ficofico

Mi dispiacerebbe abbandonare, davvero, però sono tre giorni che non ne vengo fuori e dovrei anche studiare...... in compenso sto imparando molte cose qui...  :Surprised: 

Allora sono entrato altre 2 volte nel sistema col live cd con chroot

poi cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

ho cercato tutto quello che si riferisce a sata, ho controllato e le vecchie librerie ata/stata, quelle deprecated non sono attivate

Nella sezione ata/sata ho messo la spunta (non la M di modulo) a nvidia sata e a amd sata ( all'incirca i nomi sono così), poi come sempre ho dato un bel make

il kernel viene compilato, però poi sempre lo stesso errore.......

come posso fare? è frustante non riuscire neanche a partire...

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Mi dispiacerebbe abbandonare, davvero, però sono tre giorni che non ne vengo fuori e dovrei anche studiare...... in compenso sto imparando molte cose qui... 
> 
> Allora sono entrato altre 2 volte nel sistema col live cd con chroot
> 
> poi cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

sono d'accordo con te che è frustante però noi possiamo solo intuire il tuo problema, quindi cerca di spiegare nei minimi dettaggli tutto ciò che hai fatto,vuoi fare ed ovviamente gli errori.

premesso ciò ti dico di provare cosi:

1)metti il livecd di gentoo;

2)fai il solito chroot;

3)ti copii la configurazione del kernel che ha il livecd, ci saranno cose che sicuramente non ti servono però probabilmente riesci a far partire il tutto, la copi con 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config
```

   fatto ciò ricompili il kernel  con il classico 

```
make && make modules_install install
```

4)esci ,  riavvi il pc, ed incroci le dita.

se hai errori postali.

nb:posta anche un lspci

ciauz

----------

## ficofico

prima di fare make .... devo mettermi sotto linux?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> prima di fare make .... devo mettermi sotto linux?

 

si scusa, l'avevo dato per scontato.

ciauz

----------

## ficofico

mai dare qualcosa di scontato con me   :Very Happy:  , ora devo tornare al lavoro, quando torno provo..

grazie ancora..

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> ho dato un bel make
> 
> il kernel viene compilato, però poi sempre lo stesso errore.

 

la sequenza per compilare correttamente il kernel è "make && make modules_install" (nell'handbook è spiegato comunque), e dopo che hai compilato il kernel lo hai compiato in /boot ?

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> come posso fare? è frustante non riuscire neanche a partire...

 

Gentoo non è una distribuzione per utenti alle prime armi (e mai lo diverrà), è una distribuzione tecnica per utenti con un minimo di skill/conoscienze in ambiente unix; ciò non vuol dire che non puoi usarla/installarla, ma devi pazientare e risolvere con calma ogni singolo problema¹ che incontri, e soprattutto capire il problema. Se cerchi una distribuzione point&click e/o qualcosa di rapido da installare/configurare allora gentoo non fa per te, usa Ubuntu o qualsiasi altra cosa che preferisci.

¹. nota: i problemi che rilevi non sono errori della distribuzione, sono tue lacune.

----------

## ficofico

Hai perfettamente ragione !equilibrium, infatti al momento sto scrivendo da una slax con attivo compiz e tutti gli ultimissimi plugins, ma non mi basta. Io voglio una distro che mi insegni ad usare linux, ed è per questo che mi rivolgo a gentoo. Sapevo già che ne avrei passati di brutti momenti, quello era in preventivo........ non per questi però voglio rinunciare ad usare gentoo, è solo la mancanza di tempo causa imminenti esami che mi hanno fatto un pò innervosire, posso anche metterci un mese ad installare gentoo, non ho problemi, è solo che volevo farlo entro questo week-end....

 *Quote:*   

> la sequenza per compilare correttamente il kernel è "make && make modules_install" (nell'handbook è spiegato comunque), e dopo che hai compilato il kernel lo hai compiato in /boot ? 

 

no, ho dato solo make, perchè i moduli pensavo fossro già stati compilati da genkernel, e io nel kernel ho selezionato solo 3 voci, ma nessun modulo

Cmq non voglio più la soluzione di crisandbea, seppur ottima, perchè voglio riuscire a configurare il kernel e i moduli in modo efficiente. Oltretutto ho capito che lo schema delle partizioni non è quello giusto, devo farne anche una per windows......... in questo modo sullo stesso disco avrei vista e gentoo, e dopo aver passato 5 minuti a configurare vista, e un paio di mesetti a configurare gentoo, tramite acronis tru image mi clono l'intero disco sul suo gemello, e lo metto in un cassetto......... sempre se questa cosa si possa fare........ chiedo lumi.

Su un'altro forum mi hanno linkato questo wiki per configurare una nforce4 sli-d

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_DFI_LANPARTY_UT_nF4_SLI-D

E' che io ho tanta buona volontò, ma non ho mai configurato un kernel in vita mia, e mi serve una mano, diciamo per questo, il resto poi mi arangio in qualche modo.

cmq lspci 

0:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R520 [Radeon X1800]

05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Hai perfettamente ragione !equilibrium, infatti al momento sto scrivendo da una slax con attivo compiz e tutti gli ultimissimi plugins, ma non mi basta. Io voglio una distro che mi insegni ad usare linux, ed è per questo che mi rivolgo a gentoo. Sapevo già che ne avrei passati di brutti momenti, quello era in preventivo........ non per questi però voglio rinunciare ad usare gentoo, è solo la mancanza di tempo causa imminenti esami che mi hanno fatto un pò innervosire, posso anche metterci un mese ad installare gentoo, non ho problemi, è solo che volevo farlo entro questo week-end....
> 
>  *Quote:*   la sequenza per compilare correttamente il kernel è "make && make modules_install" (nell'handbook è spiegato comunque), e dopo che hai compilato il kernel lo hai compiato in /boot ?  
> 
> no, ho dato solo make, perchè i moduli pensavo fossro già stati compilati da genkernel, e io nel kernel ho selezionato solo 3 voci, ma nessun modulo
> ...

 

come fai a dire di non volere  la mia soluzione se non l'hai nemmeno provata??? la mia come ho scritto era per farti partire il tutto, per poi dopo sistemartela per benino da solo quando puoi, però intanto hai un sistema funzionante,  beh per il resto se non la vuoi non posso mica obbligarti, ma posso non aiutarti, visto che vorresti qualcuno che magari ti compili il kernel al tuo posto,   

buon lavoro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E' che io ho tanta buona volontò, ma non ho mai configurato un kernel in vita mia, e mi serve una mano, diciamo per questo, il resto poi mi arangio in qualche modo.
> 
> 

 

a maggior ragione visto che non lo hai mai fatto potresti usare il mio metodo per partire, per poi andare nella documentazione di gentoo è leggere la guida che ti spiega passo passo come fare, 

ciauz

----------

## cloc3

il cip della tua scheda madre è uguale al mio.

da menuconfig, io selezione, nella sezione driver:

 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> <*>   NVIDIA SATA support

non usare invece il supportto sata dentro il supporto ATA (c'è scritto che è incompatibile)

poi controlla il tuo filesystem.

non ho capito se usi ext2 o ext3.

in ogni caso, tienili compilati entrambi.

mi crea dubbi la prima del messaggio di errore che dichiari per grub.

infatti non riesco a intuire quale sia il problema di sintassi che arresta il processo. controlla però di non avere sistemato caratteri strani nella tua linea di comando.

puoi anche semplificarla. in fondo, sopratutto per iniziare, l'initrd di genkernel non serve assolutamente a nulla.

allora usa una linea semplice così:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda3

```

e vedi come va.

tieni d'occhio anche l'altro post di 23giuseppe23, lui dice di avere trovare il dispositivo sotto un altro nome.

----------

## ficofico

crisandbea, probabilmente mi sono espresso male........ quello che volevo dire è che tanto non mi importa più partire, dato che devo ricambiare le configurazioni delle partizioni, e per questo motivo che abdicavo alla tua opzione, cmq l'ho scritto che nel mio caso sarebbe un ottimo inizio.

Non ho capito una cosa però di questo sistema

Rifaccio da capo tutta la procedura e mi creo le 4 partizioni, win+ le 3 per gentoo

arrivato al momento di configurare il kernel, devo prima emerge i gentoo-sources?

oppure basta che copio con 

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

make && make modules_install install

dovrebbe essere così come ho scritto, però non si sà mai. 

Io però volevo installare gentoo per avere un sistema rapido, sia nel boot sia nelle applicazioni, e questo passa per forza di cose dal kernel, per questo mi piacerebbe essere in grado di apprendere come configurare un kernel funzionante sulla mia macchina, creato ad hoc per la mia situazione.......... la mia volontà è questa, non di farmelo compilare, ovviamente ho bisogno di una mano, e per questo ti ringrazio per la disponibilità che fino ad adesso hai mostrato.

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> arrivato al momento di configurare il kernel, devo prima emerge i gentoo-sources?
> 
> oppure basta che copio con 
> ...

 

bè, i sorgenti li devi avere già emersi.

quanto allo zcat, così utilizzi le impostazioni del cdrom.

ma quello usa una initrd che tu non hai. e stai dicendo che genkernel ti fa ciliecca.

allora, dopo lo zcat, userei menuconfig per mettere built-in i driver della scheda madre, come ti ho detto sopra.

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> crisandbea, probabilmente mi sono espresso male........ quello che volevo dire è che tanto non mi importa più partire, dato che devo ricambiare le configurazioni delle partizioni, e per questo motivo che abdicavo alla tua opzione, cmq l'ho scritto che nel mio caso sarebbe un ottimo inizio.
> 
> Non ho capito una cosa però di questo sistema
> 
> Rifaccio da capo tutta la procedura e mi creo le 4 partizioni, win+ le 3 per gentoo
> ...

 

devi prima emergere i gentoo-sources, come se segui con calma la guida riesci tranquillamente ad andare avanti, ma devi prestare un pò di attenzione a quello che fai senza essere frettoloso.

ciao

----------

## ficofico

prima !equilibrium ha detto che una volta ricompilato il kernel và copiato nella boot, devo usare qualche  comando particolare? oppure lo fà in automatico

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> prima !equilibrium ha detto che una volta ricompilato il kernel và copiato nella boot, devo usare qualche  comando particolare? oppure lo fà in automatico

 

se compili il kernel a mano: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#manual

se usi genkernel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#genkernel

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> prima !equilibrium ha detto che una volta ricompilato il kernel và copiato nella boot, devo usare qualche  comando particolare? oppure lo fà in automatico

 

ma mi spieghi il perchè non vuoi leggere la guida di installazione??? o almeno questa è la sensazione che dai.....    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ficofico

Non è vero che non leggo la guida, anzi, sto stilando volta per volta un file word con tutte le operazioni da fare specifiche per come voglio impostare il computer, seguendo la guida ufficiale

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#genkernel

Io sarò cecato, però onestamente non la trovo la parte in cui si spiega, una volta creato il kernel con genkernel, come e quando copiarlo nella boot...

Cmq adesso ho installato xp, da adesso mi ricimento nell'installazione..... speriamo bene..

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Non è vero che non leggo la guida, anzi, sto stilando volta per volta un file word con tutte le operazioni da fare specifiche per come voglio impostare il computer, seguendo la guida ufficiale
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#genkernel
> 
> Io sarò cecato, però onestamente non la trovo la parte in cui si spiega, una volta creato il kernel con genkernel, come e quando copiarlo nella boot...
> ...

 

se usi genkernel lo fa da solo, viceversa come puoi notare 

```
Codice 3.9: Installare il kernel

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r8

```

ciauz

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Io sarò cecato, però onestamente non la trovo la parte in cui si spiega, una volta creato il kernel con genkernel, come e quando copiarlo nella boot...

 

no, non sei *cecato*, stai solo facendo un'enorme confusione.

se usi genkernel non devi copiare nulla, il kernel viene già copiato nella dir corretta, mentre se compili a mano (così hai scritto tu nel post a cui ho risposto io in precedenza) allora poi devi copiare a mano il kernel e la procedura è indicata nell'handbook. se non ti è chiara la mia spiegazione non so cosa dirti, ti stai semplicemente perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua.

----------

## Kernel78

Se usi genkernel ti consiglio di personalizzarti anche il file /etc/genkernel.conf che contiene diverse opzioni utili

----------

## ficofico

Dai non mi dite così, sto facendo del mio meglio......... tra studio, lavoro e gentoo in questi 3 giorni ne ho viste delle belle

Se avete pazienza un secondo, posterò qui un doc che io seguirò come una bibbia, per favore, potreste controllare che tutto sia giusto, io penso che sta volta ce la fò...

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Dai non mi dite così, sto facendo del mio meglio......... tra studio, lavoro e gentoo in questi 3 giorni ne ho viste delle belle
> 
> Se avete pazienza un secondo, posterò qui un doc che io seguirò come una bibbia, per favore, potreste controllare che tutto sia giusto, io penso che sta volta ce la fò...

 

puoi seguire l'handbook ufficiale come la bibbia, anche perchè lo è     :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## ficofico

http://ficofico2.interfree.it/gentoo.doc

http://ficofico2.interfree.it/snapshot1.jpg

chiamiamolo vangelo allora dai...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ficofico

Ragazzi, ci sono riuscito, ho usato genkernel, sicuramente avrò sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione precedente, cmq adesso funziona tutto, compresa la rete......

ho dato un emerge --sync ed ha funzionato

Parto con un bel emerge --update --deep world ?

Ringrazio tutti dei consigli che mi avete dato, spero di riuscire ad imparare ad usare questo os, perchè voglio davvero usare il pc in modo differente, seguendo un filosofia differente dal click click....

----------

## crisandbea

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ci sono riuscito, ho usato genkernel, sicuramente avrò sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione precedente, cmq adesso funziona tutto, compresa la rete......
> 
> ho dato un emerge --sync ed ha funzionato
> 
> Parto con un bel emerge --update --deep world ?
> ...

 

vai pure con l' emergee -Du world ,   metti il tag risolto editando il tuo primo post.

ciauz

----------

## Onip

meglio sempre un bel

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -DuNav world

 

```
# man emerge
```

 per i dettagli.

----------

## ficofico

ho eliminato mktemp e poi ho dato emerge -Du world.... ha fatto tutto però non ha aggiornato 8 config file in /etc

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> ha fatto tutto però non ha aggiornato 8 config file in /etc

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part3_chap4

----------

## ficofico

grazie cloc3, fatto! ho upgradato tutto

----------

## magowiz

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> deve esserci ancora qualcosa che non va, perchè anche se mi sposto in mnt/gentoo dopo ovviamente averla creata, e poi scarico sia la versione amd sia portage, alla fine finiscono nella root, e non in mnt/gentoo, e quindi quando vado a decomprimere finiscono nella root........
> 
> dite che ho sbagliato a creare le partizioni?

 

Domanda : cosa intendi per "mi sposto in mnt/gentoo" ? Fai 

```
 cd mnt/gentoo
```

 oppure hai fatto 

```
chroot mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

 ?

Perchè se è la seconda che ho detto è normale che dopo quel comando tutto ciò che hai scaricato in /mnt/gentoo ti venga visualizzato in / .

Infatti leggendo la pagina di man di chroot , la parte introduttiva dice " chroot - run command or interactive shell with special root directory" ciò significa che per quel comando (e se usi /bin/bash o altre shell anche per i comandi a seguire) considererà la directory che specifichi come root , in questo caso "/mnt/gentoo" verrà "traslata" in "/" . Questo sempre assumendo che tu abbia dato chroot . Di solito wget e lynks scaricano i file nella directory corrente al momento del loro avvio, quindi se ad esempio fai 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/
```

e poi dai 

```
wget <url>
```

 ti scarica il file identificato da url nella directory /mnt/gentoo/ .

----------

## ficofico

No, la procedura è corretta, semplicemente da niubbo totale, la prima volta ho aperta anche una seconda pagina con alt-f2, l'installazione la facevo nella alt-f1, e non sapevo che se nella alt-f1 ero in  cd mnt/gentoo nella alt-f2 ero ancora nella root, così cliccando sui link e scaricando in quella pagina, scaricavo i file nella root anziche in gentoo...

----------

## magowiz

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> No, la procedura è corretta, semplicemente da niubbo totale, la prima volta ho aperta anche una seconda pagina con alt-f2, l'installazione la facevo nella alt-f1, e non sapevo che se nella alt-f1 ero in  cd mnt/gentoo nella alt-f2 ero ancora nella root, così cliccando sui link e scaricando in quella pagina, scaricavo i file nella root anziche in gentoo...

 

capito, beh l'importante è che hai ovviato a questi errori. Ah , mi ero dimenticato di dirtelo , benvenuto in gentoo!  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> http://ficofico2.interfree.it/gentoo.doc

 

Si', ma qui mancano i fondamentali: rtf, pdf, odt, xml, html, jvu... !!!!!!   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## ficofico

già già, la stampante al momento è solo al lavoro, spero per poco, per questo sono dovuto scendere a compromessi....

----------

